# Server motherboards on ebay.



## wdaddy (Jun 27, 2011)

Just listed on Ebay.

This is more gold then I have seen on any standard boards. I hope someone here will be interested.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320719894073&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## patnor1011 (Jun 27, 2011)

wdaddy said:


> Just listed on Ebay.
> 
> This is way more gold then on any standard boards. I hope someone here will be interested.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320719894073&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT



I disagree with wording... Way more - I would say bit more or just more. Most of people on this forum know what they are worth, one of highest prices paid by refiners is 8 euro for kilogram. There is no way that hobbyist will pull that money out of that board. 
Any board from old telecom or military equipment will be more valuable than those pictured.
Your starting price is 9.3 euro for kilo. 
Your buy it now price is roughly 15.2 euro for kilogram. Nearly double of what is highest price you can get.
Most of members will pass your offer, please do not double post in future.


----------



## Claudie (Jun 27, 2011)

I have to wonder, did you come here to learn about precious metals refining, or to try and promote your products? :|


----------



## glondor (Jun 27, 2011)

Those boards are very thick. This is a drawback as you have far more substrate on these as on an average motherboard. This decreases the value considerably. Boards like that are worth a buck a pound max. There is just too much thick empty board.


----------



## wdaddy (Jun 27, 2011)

Claudie said:


> I have to wonder, did you come here to learn about precious metals refining, or to try and promote your products? :|



Hmmm... sorry, it really isn't my intention. I haven't been posting all my items here, only the things I thought would be interest to your members. 

One thread stated that sun servers were a great source for gold. That got me thinking and I purchased some sun servers. I offered them in an auction and let the board know since they seemed interested. No one was. 

I then found out about Boardsort.com and have no reason to post any more auctions, until this new server was taken apart.

These new boards have lots of gold traces on them. Who else would I tell about it?

I don't feel like I need to start new threads about things that have already been covered. I haven't thought of anything new to ask and everything I wanted to know has been talked about. This is a great source of information and has helped me launch my recycling business (to go along with my ebay and amazon business.) But if I need to be more active with other threads to make it seem like I'm not all about promoting myself, I can understand that.

I was excited about these boards. thought you would like to know. My start price is higher then standard boards, but I look at my standard boards and don't see any of this. The buy it now is high, but you never know in the Ebay world.

My wife barley tolerates me scrapping, and will not tolerate me refining... so no, I'm here to lean about scrapping but not how to refine. Thanks anyway.


----------



## wdaddy (Jun 27, 2011)

patnor1011 said:


> wdaddy said:
> 
> 
> > Just listed on Ebay.
> ...




Wording has been changed.


----------



## wdaddy (Jun 27, 2011)

glondor said:


> Those boards are very thick. This is a drawback as you have far more substrate on these as on an average motherboard. This decreases the value considerably. Boards like that are worth a buck a pound max. There is just too much thick empty board.


Exactly oppistie of what I thought... what a way to burst my bubble right away on a monday morning.


----------



## Lou (Jun 27, 2011)

I think some guys I know ran these not too long ago and got decent gold and silver recovery out of them.


I can think of boards that ran *0.75-1.5 grams per board *(and each board weighed 0.3 kg). Just very, very rare to find these type of boards. They were brown and from the 60s and had hundreds of very dull gold strings attached to them.


----------



## glondor (Jun 27, 2011)

Wdaddy. Sorry . Weight does not equate value. I see that by your comment about your burst bubble perhaps you realize now this is true. Consider hard drive boards. They are well populated and very thin. Lots of value per pound. Large boards are thick as a function of engineering. They span large areas in the rack with no support, they should not flex , so they need to be thicker. Microsoft learned this the hard way with the xbox 360. Although the boards were small, they would get hot and flex. the result was popping loose chips and the red ring of death. A truss system and a huge warranty extension mitigated the problem. Cost them billions. We had 3 fail for the same reason. Sorry, wandered a bit.

A general rule could be smaller is better. Look at the price on fingers....


----------



## wdaddy (Jun 27, 2011)

Weight != value. That I understand. What excited me was the amount of pins, gold traces, connectors, and the fact they did this on both sides of the board. Also, the fact that these came from a enterprise server that cost many thousands of dollars. Quality and up time for these servers is a must, so I figured that is why there was so much plating. 

But, whatever I get from this lot is fine with me. I don't pay for my scrap and didn't pay for this. I have already processed around 1500 lbs of pcs and servers and have about that much to go. I have machines coming in every day.


----------



## darshevo (Jun 27, 2011)

With shipping you come in a little shy of $6/lb on them. I have had great luck with ebay in the past selling scrap, I'll be surprised if you don't get it (whether they are technically 'worth it' or not) 

Much like yourself I pretty much stopped selling scrap on ebay once I started dealing with Chris.

-Lance


----------

